# Alligator Gar!?



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I went out under 3mb today sheepshead fishing. Bounced around the pylons for hours without so much as a nibble. Pulled up my crab to move and just as it started to come up I hooked a little whiting. I cut him up and sent him back home on a hook. I finally started to catch a couple sheepshead while that cutbait was soaking. After about 30 mins that line with the whiting started to creep out real slow. I picked it up and took up the slack and it took off. after about ten minutes I landed a 3 1/2 foot Alligator Gar. I didn't get a pic because im not wrestling that beast in the kayak but Im 100% on the ID. Do they normally swim in the brackish water here, I had no idea they could live in it


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool catch!

I've seen them on the beaches and in the inlets around the jetties. I caught a 5ft AG at Perdido Pass about 11 yrs ago right next to the wall on the west side. They seem to tolerate saltwater quite well.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

They can be caught from the upper river system all the way to the bay.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I thought for sure it was a redfish. I was super confused for a second when he rolled up to the surface. I've caught them back home in Tn but I would never in a million have expected that.


----------



## Dustinf16 (Apr 23, 2015)

Not too sure about that area but I know here in Niceville I have seen a few BIG alligator gar up in the bayou I fish. I actually had one take a rat red from me back in oct/nov timeframe.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man I want to catch one. I've seen lots of long nose gar in saltwater...even off Navarre but never an AG!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I've seen them in the bay. There's a few monsters swimming around East River. Used to be, anyways.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

I caught one last year under 3mb as well. I've never even seen one and man was I surprised when I got him into the boat. He looked prehistoric. I guess I did't give him enough respect cause as I was trying to get my hook out he bent back and gave me a nip on the arm. He was back in the water in about 15 seconds after that. A night to remember...


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I threw a cast net over a 4" long nose gar once... It will never happen again.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

AG are fun to catch ive caught a number of them in Escambia with paddle tails... those things are mean and ugly!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Gar Balls, Mmmm Goood!!!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, he was pissed that I inconvenienced him which is why I cut the leader at his mouth and didn't try to play photographer with him.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*How to Make Gar Balls*

*How to Make Gar Balls

1. You take your good sharp filet knife (and you put it out of your way so you don't cut yourself). 

2. You rummage in your tool shed and find a good sharp hand axe. Put the gutted gar on a stump or plank and chop it into thick steaks. (If you caught it yourself that day it may still be wiggling, these things are tough!) Skin the steaks, and debone and throw away any gelatinous tissue or cartilage. 

3. Some of the rich folks use a meat saw to steak them. I don't have one. A coarse wood saw would probably work. 

4. Boil the gar meat (crab meat or another firm white fish can be substituted here for us lazy folks) in crab boil or the other spices you would use for crabs or crawfish. It won't take long to turn pretty and white. Drain the meat well. 


5. Mash the gar meat with an equal amount of boiled potatoes. The potatoes can be boiled in the same crab boil, depending on how spicy you want this to be. Add green onion tops, finely chopped. I like a lot of them in mine. Add plenty of bell peppers, some green, some red for added color. Add several cloves of diced garlic per pound of mixture. 


6. Mash this mixture until you can form patties or balls with it. Dip the firm patties or balls in an egg and milk mixture then dredge in corn flour (corn meal can be used if you pulse it a few times in a blender) or your favorite fish fry. Deep fry at `350 for ~8-10 minutes or until golden brown.

MMmmmmmmmm Good!!!!*


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> AG are fun to catch ive caught a number of them in Escambia with paddle tails... those things are mean and ugly!


Any pics? Every time I hear some one say they catch lots of AG in local waters they turn out to be other gar species. We have them but not in great numbers. 

Bananatom, AG are protected in.Florida.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Any pics? Every time I hear some one say they catch lots of AG in local waters they turn out to be other gar species. We have them but not in great numbers.
> 
> Bananatom, AG are protected in.Florida.


I too have seen a whole lot of people who refer to ANY gar as alligator gar. Just sounds cooler I guess. I'm not saying the OP didn't catch one, or Josh...just saying that it's very common to hear alligator gar while looking at a pic of a longnose. I typically keep my mouth shut lol


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

With all the flood waters they will be every where


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> View attachment 686130


Yep, an alligator gar caught in SE Asia at a fish farm (isnt reverse google image search awesome?)

Here is a local fish. I want to see more local fish!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

No, I didn't take a pic. I couldn't get it in the kayak. There's always a possibility that I was wrong but I grew up between the Cumberland and Tennessee rivers in NW Tennessee. I've seen several species of gar, including longnose, spotted, and alligator. It's hard to mistake that big flat broad snout for a long nose but I am also fairly new to this area and it's completely possible. Either way, it was a big gar and I didn't know there were any at all in the bay so still surprised to see him roll up


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

keperry1182 said:


> No, I didn't take a pic. I couldn't get it in the kayak. There's always a possibility that I was wrong but I grew up between the Cumberland and Tennessee rivers in NW Tennessee. I've seen several species of gar, including longnose, spotted, and alligator. It's hard to mistake that big flat broad snout for a long nose but I am also fairly new to this area and it's completely possible. Either way, it was a big gar and I didn't know there were any at all in the bay so still surprised to see him roll up


I don't doubt you at all. I doubt people that claim they catch a lot of them. If FWC biologists couldn't catch a lot setting grill nets on escambia for a year, you aren't on a matrix shad! :whistling:


----------

